# possible answer 700 ault,



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

aultymer , 
this is a good thread , yes . will have to sort out my altzimers soon . lol !. no seriously a friend of mine has the hymer mercedes s -670 . and guess what he has (dare i say it ) a red light same as you , in the same spot you described to me . and his is an immobilizer system . 

i did send you you a reply about thiis , but not even i new what area of the forum i was in , 
got qiute funny i thought . but any way hope this helps . 

have a great life , denton.


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Merctoby

Am I right that you used to be a Merc mechanic? if so what kind of a job is it to set up the valve clearances on the 2.9 engine?

Looking forward to your reply.

Bazzer


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Denton, 
Many thanks for your efforts on this one and for the entertainment caused by never knowing which thread you would pop up on. 
I will let you know what happens if the light ever goes out!! 

Have a nice one.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi, 
last option i can think of is to try www.mercedesclub.org.uk, as with this forum they are also very helpful and knowledgeable.
cheers
simon


----------

